# DC Ceptor Boots



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

I know boot reviews are rather limiting in the sense that you buy the boot that is most comfortable, but I will just go over some features so that if someone is considering the boot this may help out.

The boot feels much lighter than my burton freestyles that i have beaten into the ground, and the footprint is noticeably smaller as i had to adjust my bindings to fit the boot properly.

I really like the liner lacing set-up they have. A velcro strap at the top, and a good harness that wraps around the liner and is attached to the boot really keeps my heel held down with out it being tight and it didn't loosen up after 7 strait hrs of riding. 

The boot is also much more comfortable to walk in for some reason.

It also looks sick. The venting system the boot has is a cool idea and looks good as well, but i honestly can't feel a difference, all i can say is my feet stayed warm and comfortable, i have no idea how much, if any the venting system contributed to that.

Obviously the boots are comfy to me otherwise i wouldn't of bought em.

One more note is that if you are trying on DC boots and feel like one model doesn't fit you right, try on all the rest of their models, cause I tried on every single DC model the store had and most of them felt like crap, but the Ceptors felt like heaven for my feet. All i'm trying to say is that none the DC boots fit the same way, where as for me most other brands had most of their boots feel more similar.

Overall i love the boot so far.

I'm wearing a 10.5, DC boots run a little small, cause all the rest of the boots i tried on i fit well in a 10. I also immediately threw out the stock insoles and put in some superfeet cause lets face it, the stock insoles suck no matter what boot you buy. 

If someone has got any questions just post em down below and i will be happy to answer em!


----------



## Paranormal (Nov 14, 2010)

pics? btw what size air for one do you wear? trying to judge the right size i would need.. ive narrowed my next boots to these and some kaijus


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i could post some pics up sometime tomorrow maybe. 

I wear a size 10.5 in the ceptors and my toes lightly touch the front of the boot, and i would wear a 10 in burton, k2, soloman, vans, and 32. (I did not try on any nike boots)

I wear size 11 vans street shoes. 

I would really go to a store and try on the boots and see how each fits cause you really won't be able to tell what your size is untill you try on the boot and see what feels right and what doesn't.


----------

